# Antlerless CC - when will it start?



## Tall Tines (Apr 16, 2017)

Here's an official thread to post up your antlerless CC hits. When do you think they will start? My guess is tomorrow-Monday...


----------



## RemingtonCountry (Feb 17, 2016)

I propose we continue to use the other monster thread to put all of the antlerless madness on..


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

I second that motion


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Tall Tines said:


> Here's an official thread to post up your antlerless CC hits. When do you think they will start? My guess is tomorrow-Monday...


"Official thread"? Didn't know we had a new owner


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

I already want the old thread back


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

I think this thread should be merged with the other so there is no confusion. ;-)


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

http://utahwildlife.net/forum/12-big-game/174938-well-when-gonna-start.html

The only official "When is it going to..." thread is here.


----------



## Tall Tines (Apr 16, 2017)

LostLouisianian said:


> "Official thread"? Didn't know we had a new owner


I wasn't aware we got a new mod to determine what gets posted where. I thought this place had enough of those already


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Girls, girls, settle down. You're both very pretty. 

But it is kinda funny to see TT's indignation at being called out for trying to run the show. Carry on.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

I just checked.




nothing yet.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Tall Tines said:


> I wasn't aware we got a new mod to determine what gets posted where. I thought this place had enough of those already


It seems that you have a problem with this forum, some forum members, and the mods. Your writing and attitude seems familiar... Shaun, how many times have you been banned and came back with a different account?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Seeing as the draw for anterless isn't going to happen for another 2 weeks.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

johnnycake said:


> Girls, girls, settle down. You're both very pretty.
> 
> But it is kinda funny to see TT's indignation at being called out for trying to run the show. Carry on.


He's just got the butt hurt for being called out like the little fragile snowflake that he is. He reminds me of a pigeon. Flies in, craps all over everything, stinks it up then flies away. 10 dollars to a nickel that he get's banned before hunting season starts.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

CPAjeff said:


> It seems that you have a problem with this forum, some forum members, and the mods. Your writing and attitude seems familiar... Shaun, how many times have you been banned and came back with a different account?


Yep you pegged him pretty quick too huh Jeff.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

LostLouisianian said:


> Yep you pegged him pretty quick too huh Jeff.


It just seems like he sure knows a lot about forum members, rules, and mods for only being on the forum for two months. Plus, his exchange with sw on the nebo archery thread was a complete giveaway. Snowflakes will be snowflakes.

We should start a poll for his next account name and join date -

I'll go with "immasnowflake" and the join date will be September 2017. ;-)


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

I think the mods allow him back under the new names just to laugh at him and his foolishness and to see how long it takes the members to peg him. I do have to admit though it is entertaining. I pick October 2017 and quacker_whacker


----------



## Tall Tines (Apr 16, 2017)

Who are you talking about? I'll let someone else take the blame though! It's what I've done my whole life! This Shawn fellow can take the bullets. Thanks for giving me an easy out :grin:


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

I just checked again.







still nothing.


----------



## Tall Tines (Apr 16, 2017)

Critter said:


> Seeing as the draw for anterless isn't going to happen for another 2 weeks.


Results are "posted" on the 6th of July. They are gonna start charging cards soon


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Tall Tines said:


> Who are you talking about? I'll let someone else take the blame though! It's what I've done my whole life! This Shawn fellow can take the bullets. Thanks for giving me an easy out :grin:


Shaun*


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

PBH said:


> I just checked again.
> 
> still nothing.


I already know I drew my first choice...


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Are you guys sure it's Shaun? It could be shaunlarsen'sgirlfriend.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

colorcountrygunner said:


> Are you guys sure it's Shaun? It could be shaunlarsen'sgirlfriend.


Or Shaunlarsen's girlfriends cousins brothers morthers father twice removed from her/his/their ex brother in law on the 4th cousins side


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

colorcountrygunner said:


> Are you guys sure it's Shaun? It could be shaunlarsen'sgirlfriend.


It was nice when he was only typing singlehandedly


----------



## JHas (Nov 21, 2007)

Yawn


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

For the record, I had Shaun pinned two months ago:

http://utahwildlife.net/forum/15-upland-game/174305-turkey-numbers-3.html

I've been around this forum way too long...


----------



## Crndgs8 (Sep 14, 2013)

For those who don't draw feel free to message me. We have antlerless vouchers available. Elk, Deer and antelope. They are for private property and you will have an escort. Just an FYI


----------



## JVbballguard226 (Jun 4, 2017)

Asked my father if he could check and see what the date was when they charged his Credit Card last season for his antlerless hunt. He was charged on July 1st fwiw.


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

Are we talking about Shaun the proud poacher here


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

Crndgs8 said:


> For those who don't draw feel free to message me. We have antlerless vouchers available. Elk, Deer and antelope. They are for private property and you will have an escort. Just an FYI


Is the escort a good looking woman? ;-)


----------



## Arkie (Jun 6, 2017)

Some say that the only dumb question is the one that you did not ask. I am a newbie here and need to ask a quick question. What is a "snowflake"? It sounds bad and I don't want to do anything to get that label. :smile:


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Arkie said:


> Some say that the only dumb question is the one that you did not ask. I am a newbie here and need to ask a quick question. What is a "snowflake"? It sounds bad and I don't want to do anything to get that label. :smile:


Snowflake: An overly sensitive person that doesn't take criticism well.

- Courtesy of Urban Dictionary

It also refers to those who have a delicate mental state (aka millennials), require participation trophies, and believes the world owes them something for simply existing.


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

Shaun the proud poacher? Tell me more!


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

TPrawitt91 said:


> Shaun the proud poacher? Tell me more!


Just search "Shaun"... you will find plenty lol


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

RandomElk16 said:


> Just search "Shaun"... you will find plenty lol


Go over to Facebook and like the Utah DWR page. Every post, you'll see him complain. Before he blocked me, I'd post his mugshot and tell him that poachers aren't allowed to complain.


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

I didn't get enough of th story from searching. Someone paraphrase it for me. I see everyone giving him s***, but not enough detail to satisfy my curiosity.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

CPAjeff said:


> Snowflake: An overly sensitive person that doesn't take criticism well.
> 
> - Courtesy of Urban Dictionary
> 
> It also refers to those who have a delicate mental state (aka millennials), require participation trophies, and believes the world owes them something for simply existing.


AKA Crybaby


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Arkie said:


> Some say that the only dumb question is the one that you did not ask. I am a newbie here and need to ask a quick question. What is a "snowflake"? It sounds bad and I don't want to do anything to get that label. :smile:


It's like an Alabama fan when they lose a football game....


----------



## cdbright (Aug 24, 2016)

lostlouisianian said:


> it's like an alabama fan when they lose a football game....


rooooooooooooollllllllllllllll tiiiiiiiiiiide


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

cdbright said:


> rooooooooooooollllllllllllllll tiiiiiiiiiiide


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

I can sports. All the way to the top even.


----------



## cdbright (Aug 24, 2016)

i wasn't paying attention, this work crap is getting in the way...

We should have a LE tag that goes out to the person with the most Top places in the forum!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! you would see some BIG threads then


----------



## Tall Tines (Apr 16, 2017)

Ok wow this took an unexpected turn... I really must have missed something. I'll pretend to be this Shawn guy as long as I'm not included in his poaching allegations. Otherwise, you'll need to rename me with another internet warrior name!


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

*Shaun

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Antlerless results are out!!! Go to the DWR page and click on the link that shows your application history and draw results. The 2017 antlerless results will now be included. My wife and I both blanked on cow moose and our Dutton doe pronghorn. We both drew for cow elk, though! Beaver north for her and Wasatch West, Heber for me.

Edit: I guess I was a little late on the draw. Shaun Larsen....er....Tall Tines already made this announcement in a new thread.


----------



## Swampy_Dog (Oct 4, 2015)

Well I got a cow elk tag to go along with my bear tag this year but nothing else. How many points does it take to draw a doe deer tag I now have 8 after this year.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

*Poaching conviction.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

I'm guessing because it didn't say we were picked for anything that we got the banana again. :-x


----------



## Steve G (Nov 29, 2016)

colorcountrygunner said:


> Antlerless results are out!!! Go to the DWR page and click on the link that shows your application history and draw results. The 2017 antlerless results will now be included.


Nothing is updated for me. Perhaps residents are being processed first? Have any NR checked and found results?


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

Un's for antlerless deer, elk and moose. I guess I'll just have to hit my friend up for a deer depredation permit again this year. That is, if he gets them. He's the one primarily responsible for the 2 new Quichapa hunts per his request for the DWR to take them off his alfalfa there. He owns property all over the valley, but only gets 10 depredation tags for his alfalfa fields near his home and that's not enough. He told the DWR if they didn't take them off, he would do it himself. We'll have to see what happens.


----------



## stick&string89 (Jun 21, 2012)

Mine have not changed 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

im always scared to check the balance, so I just wait for my wife to get mad at me after a charge goes through.


----------



## DevilDog09 (Oct 4, 2016)

Crndgs8 said:


> For those who don't draw feel free to message me. We have antlerless vouchers available. Elk, Deer and antelope. They are for private property and you will have an escort. Just an FYI


PM sent


----------



## ssssnake529 (Sep 11, 2016)

Struck out again.


----------

